# Old Mags - What to do with them??



## jennyfee (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey girlies!

I have TONS of old magazines at home.... Does anyone have suggestions of DIY ideas of what to do with them? I get heart pangs whenever I need to throw some out... I started throwing out some old issues from various magazines, but I've been subscribed to Glamour since 2004, have every single issue saved here at my home, and would love to find something else to do with them then recycle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any ideas!?? Thanks in advance!!!

Janie


----------



## Junkie (Jun 10, 2010)

I have the same thing - pangs of guilt if I throw 'em out.

I take them all to my doctor's office. They have a crappy reading selection and I know the workers and other people really appreciate my Glamour and Cosmos too.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 11, 2010)

Or you could use the letters if you have a scrapbook or make a lookbook of outfits for inspiration.


----------



## xFlossy (Jun 11, 2010)

I usually donate them to Doctors and Hospitals. Nothing worse than sitting around for long periods of time reading and re-reading the posters on the wall.


----------



## Camnagem (Jun 11, 2010)

I really like the donation ideas, what a great thought.

However, if you want to keep your mags in some form and like being crafty...there are any number of things you could do with them!  I like to cut out any images and articles that inspire me/make me happy/give me ideas and use them all over the place.  It lets me keep the parts of each mag I enjoy and recycle the rest without guilt!

Some of my favorite uses:

Create an inspiration look book with cosmetics clippings.

Create a collage out of fashion/jewelry/handbag/shoe clippings that you can frame and hang in your closet (or leave out in the open!).

Keep articles and stories you like in a notebook/3-Ring binder.

Decoupage plain boring storage boxes with your favorite clippings.

If you have a vanity or desk, cover the entire top surface with a sheet of glass or plexi.  You can keep tons of clippings under it, they're very well protected, and it's totally personal and unique to you.  Some of your favorite things!

Have fun with whatever you decide to do with them, donation or otherwise!


----------



## summerblue (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't feel guilty at all about recycling them.  We have a wonder recycling program in my town.  And this is the type of paper that is used for the recycled toilet paper ... which I buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you have *recent* mags, see if your library will take them if they don't get subscription to them.  My library will take the year's worth of mags like O magazine & will sell each copy for 50-cents on the book sale table.


----------



## spunky (Jun 12, 2010)

donating them to the doctors/hospital is a great idea! 

personally, i'd flick through them, tear out any pages that have pictures of good make up looks etc and file them for inspiration, then recycle the rest


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 12, 2010)

Check out the Martha Stewart website... they did a great craft around Christmas time where they used old magazines to make these really great trees.  You fold all the pages of the magazine a certain way, bend the pages around the spine so it stands up like a tree and spray paint and glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want to make some for this year LOL.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2010)

i tend to keep magazines for about 6 months and then just re-cycle them or give them to a friend.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 12, 2010)

Like someone else mentioned I tear out the pages of interest and then recycle the rest of it. I have a 3 ring binder with those plastic sleeves in it. The pages get tucked in there. I was holding on to the mags for ideas an inspiration. Now I have my ideas and inspiration and not all the clutter. Also a rolled up magazine is a great way to keep the shafts of long boots straight. Just thought I would throw that in there too.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 28, 2010)

You can post them on free cycle or CL, take them to a library or school with recycled reads carts, or sell them at Half Price Books or other used media stores... at least they're being used again.


----------



## Lola* (Jul 15, 2010)

clip anything out that you're interested in and then RECYCLE!


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 15, 2010)

Recycle them. It's fun to save a few old mags if u have room to store them somewhere, it's funny to look back at them years later.


----------



## m_3 (Jul 19, 2010)

I usually I cut out pictures and words the jump out at me for future use.
I won a contest and this is what the prizes came in so you can do something like this.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m_3* 

 
_I usually I cut out pictures and words the jump out at me for future use.
I won a contest and this is what the prizes came in so you can do something like this.



_

 
This looks like an awesome and easy way to decorate boring boxes to give presents in. Thanks for the idea, I'm trying my best to reuse all the stuff I would usually get rid of recently.


----------



## sinergy (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_I really like the donation ideas, what a great thought.



Create an inspiration look book with cosmetics clippings.

Keep articles and stories you like in a notebook/3-Ring binder.
_

 

this is what i do!! since i was in beauty school i started taking out hair and makeup pics for inspiriation and i find myself doing it to all my mags after im done with them. i take the newer ones to the salon with me for other customers to read or take and after the ones ive had for a yr or more i go thru them take the pics i like out of them or articles i like and then recycle the rest or donate to the library or used book store (who takes them to nursing homes)


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 7, 2011)

I like donating them to various places.  Waiting rooms at doctors, dentists, hair salons, hospitals, nursing homes.  Some libraries will also take them and sell them in batches to people who collect them at their next library sale.  Just call in advance to be sure they do this.  I also give some to my MIL who then gives to her friend and it passes around until it finally gets recycled!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2011)

i have now started to bring my old mags and give them to the hairdressers and dentist that are near my shop. they seem to appriciate them.


----------



## maggers071511 (Dec 15, 2012)

I tear out what I really want to keep and refer back to in plastic sleeves in a three ring binder, then recycle the rest.  I also do this with recipes that I collect from magazines, etc.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 15, 2012)

I am a former magazine hoarder. like it was ridiculous I couldn't even read them all!! now I get two a month, no more weekly rag mags!  but I do usually keep a magazine if it has one of my fav celebrities. just because. otherwise, i go through them and cut out any pictures I like and any articles that impacted me, keep any recipes or decorating tips  I want and I make collages and decorate shoe boxes, thst i put pictures of postcards in. one way I learned In therapy is to decorate the outside with how you are on the outside and the inside with who  you really are, it was really insightful to how I present myself to others and how different i really am inside. I have so many pics cut out that I sort them into folders. once I do that I have my brother take them to the hospital where he works, or I take them to my work. another place that's good to donate to is women's shelters.


----------



## xxluverxx (Jan 2, 2013)

I usually make a post in my local Freecycle (local network to promote the reduction of waste) listserv.  Your trash maybe a stranger's treasure.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 2, 2013)

Here is a great link with a ton of ideas...http://chrysti.squarespace.com/alwa...0-ways-to-creatively-reuse-old-magazines.html

  	I know this is an old thread but it may be inspiration for someone!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 6, 2013)

I rec a magazine stool!
  	http://www.econesting.com/2011/08/10/diy-magazine-stool/


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Jan 16, 2013)

that's neat....I wonder were to get the wooden pieces though.


----------



## yakusoku (May 10, 2013)

i donate them to the local public library!


----------

